# ATI catalyst problem 11.4/11.5 flat-panel tab



## Gamzi (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello, first time poster.
I basically ran out of will to find the solution to this problem after hours and hours of searching...
I installed the new 11.5b catalyst for my graphics card in hopes of improving my FPS and it messed up my resolution... 
The native resolution on my monitor is 1680x1050 but the picture doesn't fit the screen, a black bar appears on the side...

I've had this problem before with the old catalyst ( 9.some number ) and i fixed it by using Overscan...

Now with the new catalyst there is no Overscan option, and after looking on the web it appears it should be in the "My Digital Flat-Panels" tab...but i have no such tab... then i tried 11.5 and 11.4 and still nothing... 

And as the screen is compressed with the black bar there appears to be faint vertical stripes on the screen which make watching the screen a pain.. ( you can't see them on the screen shot unfortunately :/ )




Help would be greatly appreciated :S


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Roll-back to the previous driver version.
Driver versions with the suffix "b" are beta-versions, meaning they are for testing purposes only to find out what 'bugs' they have which need fixing prior to the final release.


----------



## Gamzi (Jun 12, 2011)

As i said, i did, 11.4 , 11.5 , and back to 10.12... and nothing... by the way its not "beta" there already is a 11.5, 11.5a and 11.5b are hotfixed versions of the normal 11.5...which i also tried


----------



## Gamzi (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump, come one guys :S... no one ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To see the My Digital Flat-Panels tab in Catalyst, click the Preferences button at the top right and select Advanced View.

Click the My Digital Flat-Panels tab on the left and click Properties (Digital Flat Panel), then click the Enable GPU Scaling box, set it to "Scale image to full panel size" and click the Apply button.

When trying out different drivers, you need to uninstall the current driver and reboot before installing the new driver, then reboot again.


----------



## Gamzi (Jun 12, 2011)

It is already in advanced view...already was (see picture :/)... Yes i installed new drivers the proper way... 

http://img161.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=877165103_123_122_336lo.png


----------

